# Hydrawise App Question



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey guys. Got a sprinkler system (Hunter wireless controller) installed a few weeks ago and overseeded 2 days ago. I am still getting used to setting up the scheduling in the Hydrawise app. How do I set up different zones to run at different watering lengths on the same schedule? So for example using 4 zones:

If I want all zones to run at 6 am but I only want zones 1 and 2 to run for 10 minutes and zones 3 and 4 to run for 15 minutes?

And then if I only want zones 3 and 4 to run at 2:30 pm for 10 minutes?

Right now, I only know how to set up the schedule and the watering time remains the same throughout each cycle, so if I set zone 1 for 15 minutes, its 15 minutes everytime its activated.

Any of that make sense? :roll:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You have to stack multiple start times. They have an article that explains how to do it. I haven't tried it, as I haven't installed the controller yet, but it seems logical. I'll try to be of more help this weekend, but in the meantime, look for that article.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Will do, thanks. I understand what you mean and I will test some things out this weekend.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

https://support.hydrawise.com/hc/en-us/articles/223762768?mobile_site=true


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> https://support.hydrawise.com/hc/en-us/articles/223762768?mobile_site=true


Thanks, it makes sense how to do it... seems like a lot of redundancy though.


----------

